# No start with remote start



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine does a false start once in a while, but not often enough to be a concern. I think my case is a bit different though, as it goes through the motions, starts then immediately stops. I remote start it pretty much every time I walk up to it, and this maybe happens once every 3-6 months.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I think my 2015 CTD has only failed to remote start once, and it started then stopped almost immediately like diesel said above...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Mine does a false start once in a while, but not often enough to be a concern. I think my case is a bit different though, as it goes through the motions, starts then immediately stops. I remote start it pretty much every time I walk up to it, and this maybe happens once every 3-6 months.


mine does that too but not as often. more often it just wont remote start but it cranks and wont catch like a gasoline car with no spark lol. we should all pool video evidence so GM has no way to deny this is a issue... small issue but non the less


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> mine does that too but not as often. more often it just wont remote start but it cranks and wont catch like a gasoline car with no spark lol. we should all pool video evidence so GM has no way to deny this is a issue... small issue but non the less


Do you have any pending codes stored? i know a check engine light will prevent a remote start, but I am not sure about pending codes that haven't set the light yet.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

no codes at all. when it does this ill go start by ignition and it starts perfect. this is an annoyance more then a problem since it has remote tart i expect it to work 100% of the time as long as the system is in good shape. they replaced my rack and pinion for a internal short and cleared all codes 2 weeks ago

im a 15 with 15k miles


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> no codes at all. when it does this ill go start by ignition and it starts perfect. this is an annoyance more then a problem since it has remote tart i expect it to work 100% of the time as long as the system is in good shape. they replaced my rack and pinion for a internal short and cleared all codes 2 weeks ago
> 
> im a 15 with 15k miles


I wonder if there's some lingering gremlin in there from that rack and pinion replacement. Hopefully it sorts itself out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am a 15 CTD with 15k miles, used the remote start a couple times, seemed to work fine. My car is in garage every night so just not something I would use often.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most common cause of remote start not actuating the starter is a hood latch sensor indicating the hood not fully closed.
It will not set a code but with the tech.II connected and set for 'remote start readiness' the screen will display the hood latch error.

Rob


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well this happens to mine since day 1 before the rack. ill talk to the teck but we are gonna email gm the videos and RO anyway


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> well this happens to mine since day 1 before the rack. ill talk to the teck but we are gonna email gm the videos and RO anyway


Can you post the video here? I'd especially like to see the one with crank but not firing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ill try to get it posted tonight. i dont have the cranking and wont catch one but multiple ones of it acknowledging and not doing


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Accelerator pedal also prevents a remote start if it's not at 0%.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

not sure but its a spastic thing . 2-10 it may do it


----------

